# Memberbereich erstellen Frontpage 2003?



## tattoo (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute ich bin am Anschalg.

Ich bins mal wieder vorab Danke SVEN für dein hilfe soweit hat alles geklappt.
Nun mein nächstes Problem ist ich versuche in Frontpage 2003 einen geschützten Member bereich zuerstellen und komme irgendwie nicht weiter. 
1.frage kann mann mehrer .htaccess auf dem Server haben weil die hat meine Frontpageerweiterung drauf oder kann ich das alles inden gleichen .htacess schreiben?
2. wo muss ich die Daten ablegen in dem Ortner wo ich schützen will oder direkt im /html verzeichnis

 und was muss ich sonst noch tun das alles funktioniert.


----------

